# Resetear lavavajillas westinghouse ljw4514



## Pillop (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola,  creo que he bloqueado el lavavajillas, el botón de inicio/pausa parpadea continuamente  y no localizó en las instrucciones  como resetear.
Modelo: westinghouse ljw4514 x


----------

